# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Desert Dragon - By Shall Teclex

## Ilanthar

*Desert Dragon*


*Created in : Photoshop*

*Review*
For the July 2017 Challenge "Return of the Fantasy Random Generator", Shall Teclex gave us a wonderful map, based on these few lines :

_"Somewhere in the Dune Sea
An ancient sapphire-scaled dragon
Lies sleeping in the sun."_

From this, he developed a beautiful map with its own style and mood. From the ivory sands of the White Erg, the antique frame and strange cities, to the
buried sapphire-scaled dragon itself, there is much to admire and notice about this map. The kind of map that catches the eye and tells a story, an invitation
to adventures.

*Original Threads*
The *Finished Map* Thread
The *WIP* Thread

----------


## Azélor

That was an interesting map. It' is a very unique style.

----------


## ThomasR

Eh ben ça c'est mérité ! Chapeau bas Shall Teclex !

----------


## Mouse

Beautiful, beautiful colours, Shall  :Very Happy: 

An enchanting map - and a very well deserved award!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

This is indeed a wonderful map. Very unique with a lot of great elements en details. Congratulations with the Cartographers Choice Award (:

----------


## ChickPea

Oh yes! I'm thrilled to see this get an award. I think this is probably my favourite map posted at the Guild this year. I absolutely love it.

Congrats, Shall! A well-deserved award.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Congrats Shall! Very beautiful, unique map ^_^

----------


## Greg

Congrats!  :Very Happy:  It's a lovely map and such a unique style!

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Congrats on this amazing map!

----------


## kacey

Beautiful addition to the Cartographers choice, I love this map.

----------


## J.Edward

Congrats Shall  :Very Happy:  
A wonderfully fresh style and look with this map.  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

A great choice for this award.  Very creative and original work, well deserved!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Shall Teclex

Wow!
I was too busy for past several weeks to visit the Guild - so this came as a huge and a wonderful surprise :Smile: 

With all the magnificent maps posted daily on the Guild, I am deeply honored to have mine featured as the Cartographers' Choice... and the very idea that this map might inspire someone's adventures makes me childishly happy  :Smile: 

Thank you, cartographers!

----------


## Warlin

Originality of graphics and color theme, disproportionate but relevant map elements, a whimsical and intriguing architecture, really a map that deserves this distinction. Well done Shall.

----------


## David.Reinos

Outstanding work! 

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk

----------


## adribb

> That was an interesting map. It' is a very unique style.


HELLO EVERYONE, I COMPARE YOUR OPINION THE MAPS THAT I HAVE FOUND SO LITTLE IN THIS FORUM GREETINGS ARE INCREDIBLE.

"aDRIANA"

----------


## zbowman

Beautiful work!

----------


## S. E. Davidson

Well deserved! This is such a creative idea, I really enjoy this style.

----------


## Deeds

Beautiful, love the use of (Berber? Arabic? Tuareg or whatever is correct) geographic terms.

----------


## TurtleSoup

Intriguing style! I enjoy looking at it close up and "travelling" down the paths to look at the cities, the dragon is truly an amazing centerpiece!

----------

